# JD B no power



## bobt (Jul 5, 2011)

I was plowing w/JD B and i seemed to have lost power. i checked spark plugs, compression and fuel all seem ok. one think i noticed in carb. the seat where the center vaporization nozel seats has a small chip out of it. Would this cause the tractor the flood or loose power. acts like its firing on one side but bot plugs seem to be firing?


----------

